# Health Insurance and Private insurance in Spain



## faerie57 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi there:
I'm new to this site. My partner and I are planning to move to Spain from Canada this fall.

We have been trying to find out more about the health nsurance there. We've heard we should get private insurance and that you also have to pay for public insurance too. Can anyone give me an idea of how much this generally costs per month???

Also should we apply for our Visa's before we leave Canada? We know we are allowed to stay in Spain 3 months without a visa but we know we are gong to stay much longer.

ANy help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks so Much
Faerie57


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

You don't have to have private health insurance and pay for state healthcare as well.

Not sure of the technicalities of the residency requirements for Canadian citizens, but you will need private health insurance for certain. There are many other threads on the forum giving examples of insurance companies and costs, if you use the Search function I'm sure you will find a few, My husband and I are currently paying €115 per month for the two of us, aged 65 and 59 (because we've had the policy for a few years, the premiums didn't go up when he reached the age of 65, although it would be more expensive for anyone aged 65 or over who was taking out a health insurance policy for the first time).

Once you have been legally resident in Spain for at least one year, you can pay into the state healthcare system through what is called the "convenio especial". This currently costs €60 per person per month for those aged under 65 and €157 per person per month for those aged 65 or over. Not every autonomous region of Spain has adopted this arrangement to date, though. 

The convenio especial does not include the cost of any medication you may have to take, though, and neither do the vast majorrity of private medical insurance policies. The convenio especial does cover all kinds of pre-existing conditions, though, whereas it can be difficult to get those covered by private insurers, and if they do agree to cover them the premiums will be much higher.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

faerie57 said:


> Hi there:
> I'm new to this site. My partner and I are planning to move to Spain from Canada this fall.
> 
> We have been trying to find out more about the health nsurance there. We've heard we should get private insurance and that you also have to pay for public insurance too. Can anyone give me an idea of how much this generally costs per month???
> ...


It is my understanding that you can only apply for a visa in your country of residence , i.e. Canada in your case.


----------



## faerie57 (Aug 5, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> You don't have to have private health insurance and pay for state healthcare as well.
> 
> Not sure of the technicalities of the residency requirements for Canadian citizens, but you will need private health insurance for certain. There are many other threads on the forum giving examples of insurance companies and costs, if you use the Search function I'm sure you will find a few, My husband and I are currently paying €115 per month for the two of us, aged 65 and 59 (because we've had the policy for a few years, the premiums didn't go up when he reached the age of 65, although it would be more expensive for anyone aged 65 or over who was taking out a health insurance policy for the first time).
> 
> ...


Hi and thanks for your info on the health insurance. Could you possibly give me the name of the company you use and a contact email. I believe we need to arrange something to assist in getting our long term visa. Most companies I've checked online were asking for outrageous amounts.
Thanks so much again.
Wendy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

faerie57 said:


> Hi and thanks for your info on the health insurance. Could you possibly give me the name of the company you use and a contact email. I believe we need to arrange something to assist in getting our long term visa. Most companies I've checked online were asking for outrageous amounts.
> Thanks so much again.
> Wendy


:welcome:

take a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

you'll find some comparison websites for healthcare (among other things)

you'll also find info about visas for non-EU citizens

you _must _secure a resident visa before leaving Canada if you wish to stay more than 90 days in 180


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

faerie57 said:


> Hi and thanks for your info on the health insurance. Could you possibly give me the name of the company you use and a contact email. I believe we need to arrange something to assist in getting our long term visa. Most companies I've checked online were asking for outrageous amounts.
> Thanks so much again.
> Wendy


This is the company we use, but they only cover Málaga province and part of Cordoba province in Andalucia so may not be of any use to you if you are considering moving to another part of the country.

Seguro m?dico barato M?laga y C?rdoba. Seguro m?dico barato Previsi?n M?dica

Sanitas is another Spanish health insurance provider which people often speak highly of, you could also try Mapfre (just do a Google search for their websites). If you are interested in a particular area of Spain, other members may know of smaller companies in that area which are likely to have cheaper premiums.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I just asked for a quote of Prevision, all they basically asked for was our ages. I'm guessing if we went for that we would then be bombarded with a load of health questions, it was 107e for the basic but will look properly into the other covers they do.


----------



## guadalmina (Aug 13, 2015)

*health quote*

Hello,

I will try to be helpful. To give you a general idea the cost of private insurance per month (all included) for age under 60 years is 69 Euros, (from 60 -64) years old will be 85 Euros. No increasing the prices with the age.

which area of Spain are you moving to?
best regards,





faerie57 said:


> Hi there:
> I'm new to this site. My partner and I are planning to move to Spain from Canada this fall.
> 
> We have been trying to find out more about the health nsurance there. We've heard we should get private insurance and that you also have to pay for public insurance too. Can anyone give me an idea of how much this generally costs per month???
> ...


----------



## faerie57 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you everyone for all of your help. I am very grateful. Any other pieces of advice for moving and living in Malaga is greatly appreciated.

Faerie57


----------

